# Does the sierra wireless usb aircard 800X work under 8.0?



## sossego (Feb 13, 2010)

Part of my browsing is done with the aircard. 
Has anyone had success?


----------



## sossego (Feb 22, 2010)

I see now that it comes up a a u3gen device. 
I have the login and dialup information plus the inet address from the linux ifconfig output.
Using the example from chapter 27, do I need to add all the information or jut what I have?
Do I need to enable ppp in the kernel or kldload it?


----------



## richardpl (Feb 22, 2010)

8.0 doesn't have ppp in kernel, only in userland.


----------

